# Whats the average age of people on here.



## bigboack (Oct 22, 2009)

Just curious as to the ages of people on here, and maybe someone will work out the average. Not me,

IM 40.


----------



## Yogihughes (Oct 22, 2009)

and I'm 61.


----------



## tony (Oct 22, 2009)

i can beat you both i'm 63


----------



## robert b (Oct 22, 2009)

i am  just 61


----------



## JulesPA (Oct 22, 2009)

*age*

I am 44 and my parter is 23 - I am sure there is an average there alone.  LOL


----------



## Firefox (Oct 22, 2009)

45


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 44 (for another 3 weeks).


----------



## bevdrew (Oct 22, 2009)

We are both 49 - until Tuesday, then the big half century for Drew!


----------



## petercheason (Oct 22, 2009)

*age ?*



kangooroo said:


> I'm 44 (for another 3 weeks).



I am very nearly but not quite 63 years old and still only 35 inside


----------



## watchthis (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all
I'm sixty few (3)
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 22, 2009)

I am 48, and the wife is 21 ( again!!! ).


----------



## ajs (Oct 22, 2009)

.

.

 well... with my age dipped into the mix the average is 50 so far 

laimbait... **** don't volunteer your age tother wise the average will be pushed up to nearer 70 


regards 
aj


----------



## dellwood33 (Oct 22, 2009)

57, going on 103


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Oct 22, 2009)

60 going on 18


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 45(mark) Nicole is 29


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Oct 22, 2009)

44 & 42 here


----------



## carlsenior (Oct 22, 2009)

42 and 47, don't tell her I said !


----------



## Baggins (Oct 22, 2009)

*still pottering on*

All the six's clickerty whatsit

Baggins


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Oct 22, 2009)

44 (me) hubby is 39, however in a few weeks 45 and 40 (he looks much older than me!)


----------



## maingate (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel 97, look 37 but I am 62. 

I tell everybody I am 39 and a bit. The trouble is "the bit" is nearly as big as the 39. 

C`mon AJS, own up you grumpy old git.


----------



## Jim Whitaker (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 67 e'r I think


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 22, 2009)

JulesPA said:


> I am 44 and my parter is 23 - I am sure there is an average there alone.  LOL



Hi, I'm keith 58, and my Mrs asks - was it 48% off or 2 for one at Asda or Morrisons? ( SHE NEEDS TO KNOW )   You have really started something now  By the way wendy is 53  ......ouch.......sorry 43......


----------



## neveleven (Oct 22, 2009)

47 and counting! 25 at heart.


----------



## bongocrazy (Oct 22, 2009)

JulesPA said:


> I am 44 and my parter is 23 - I am sure there is an average there alone.  LOL



Well i am 49 and hubby is 37 so i think there could be an average with up also lol


----------



## lebesset (Oct 22, 2009)

and I'm older than any of you


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Oct 22, 2009)

*age*

Will be 50 next year.


----------



## spartacus (Oct 22, 2009)

52 for a few more months


----------



## bmb1uk (Oct 22, 2009)

only 21 going on 61


----------



## nichodia (Oct 22, 2009)

52 going on 18!


----------



## Belgian (Oct 22, 2009)

Jim Whitaker said:


> I'm 67 e'r I think



Right on target 
(old wilders don't die, they only drive away )


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 22, 2009)

23 yrs off 70


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 22, 2009)

another 61er,there's a lot of us about


----------



## xantax73 (Oct 22, 2009)

My wife and I both 46


----------



## Jacques le foot (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll be 63 next month, but darling hubby will be 71 in Jan....but he certainly don't look it..and i won't let him act it .


----------



## ajs (Oct 22, 2009)

maingate said:


> _*I feel 39, look 62 but I am 92. *_
> 
> _*I tell everybody I am 139 and a bit. and they believe me. *_
> 
> C`mon AJS, own up you grumpy old git.


 

OK...OK you derelict old ffffart.... i'm...er... i'm 


sheeeet i've fergot ..onest 

what's my name again...


regards
aj


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 63 but feeling a lot older at the moment, need to head south for some winter sun.


----------



## ajs (Oct 22, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> I'll be 63 next month, but darling hubby will be 71 in Jan....but he certainly don't look it..and *i won't let him act it* .


 

 ....well don't kill the poor old mugger... you can take it out of me instead 


regards 
aj


----------



## mike001 (Oct 22, 2009)

im 36soon will be 37


----------



## tan-all-over (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi kids.....64.5 beats ya.....6 months to freedom  and to live the life of motorhomeing.


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 22, 2009)

i feel like 18, but i am 61 still waiting to join you guides when i get my 1st van


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Iam  43


----------



## urbtaf (Oct 22, 2009)

11 years older than the wife, she says shes 27!!!!!!!!
so I cant be 55 then can I


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2009)

39 plus Vat in my case 

Channa


----------



## Firefox (Oct 22, 2009)

54 is the average so far. Pretty high as internet sites go.

I didn't count "partners" as they weren't necessarily site members.


----------



## bigboack (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hell what have i started here.*



Firefox said:


> 54 is the average so far. Pretty high as internet sites go.
> 
> I didn't count "partners" as they weren't necessarily site members.



Thanks firefox glad your keeping track.


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2009)

Firefox said:


> 54 is the average so far. Pretty high as internet sites go.
> 
> I didn't count "partners" as they weren't necessarily site members.




If you did count partners I would love to vounteer my Scandinavian nymphomaniac partner a young lady of 23.....sadly it isnt true and remains a mere figment of a fertile imagination.

Actually my partner is 9 ...a female German Shepheard so should you conduct a seperate mean average perhaps this will reduce our collective ages a tad

Channa


----------



## watchthis (Oct 22, 2009)

channa said:


> If you did count partners I would love to vounteer my Scandinavian nymphomaniac partner a young lady of 23.....sadly it isnt true and remains a mere figment of a fertile imagination.
> 
> Actually my partner is 9 ...a female German Shepheard so should you conduct a seperate mean average perhaps this will reduce our collective ages a tad
> 
> Channa


 

So your doggy is 63 in human years and what v.a.t rate are you using 15% or 17.5% for your age it all gets the average up you know!!!
Bye for now
freddie


----------



## ajs (Oct 23, 2009)

Firefox said:


> 54 is the average so far. Pretty high as internet sites go.
> 
> I didn't count "partners" as they weren't necessarily site members.


 

... well ....... you should all be ashamed of yerselves ...all of yer...

postin such utter mollix on forums at you time of life... 


regards 
aj


----------



## rach82 (Oct 23, 2009)

JulesPA said:


> I am 44 and my parter is 23 - I am sure there is an average there alone.  LOL



I am 27 and my partner Mick is 40


----------



## 888dee (Oct 23, 2009)

i'm 35


----------



## topsy75 (Oct 23, 2009)

32 here, just had to find me passport to work it out! is it too early to forget how old you are??? the van is 34 though...


----------



## dethleff (Oct 23, 2009)

69 and counting


----------



## JohnH (Oct 23, 2009)

Me 64, wife 63.


----------



## John H (Oct 23, 2009)

Me 62; wife 61.


----------



## Croftland1 (Oct 23, 2009)

39, same as SWMBO


----------



## wusiwug (Oct 23, 2009)

We are 64&63


----------



## bigboack (Oct 23, 2009)

*average age*

where are we up to now firefox. i reckon on about 60.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 23, 2009)

*age*

Glad to see we have some youngsters keeping things going.
74 this year and counting.
That will shift youre average a bit.


weez
Tony


----------



## Firefox (Oct 23, 2009)

Gosh I don't know. I just put them in a calculator which does mean and SD on data so I lost the running total when I switched off the calculator. Looks to have got a bit higher maybe?


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 23, 2009)

38 here that should bring the average down


----------



## bigboack (Oct 23, 2009)

*Thats just not good enough.*



Firefox said:


> Gosh I don't know. I just put them in a calculator which does mean and SD on data so I lost the running total when I switched off the calculator. Looks to have got a bit higher maybe?



Thats just not good enough.You volunteer then renage on it when the going gets tough. Anyone else up for the challenge, I would but dont know how to change the batteries in my daughters calculator.


----------



## suej (Oct 23, 2009)

Not that I haven't anything better to do... but if my elementary rithmetic is right it's 51.8 up to now.


----------



## coventrycraig (Oct 23, 2009)

I might lower that then because im 34!

Craig


----------



## AndyC (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll put it back up - 59

AndyC


----------



## maddogwoman (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm 51 and Gary is 41 [but acts 12]


----------



## runnach (Oct 23, 2009)

maddogwoman said:


> I'm 51 and Gary is 41 [but acts 12]



Thats natural I am 46 but trapped with the mind of a 15 year old.

I hope you find this useful at least you have a grasp of Garys potential development now.

Channa


----------



## johnandlou118 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Average age*

Im 37 but with the aches of a 50 yr old.


----------



## Apache Two (Oct 23, 2009)

*age*

Hi 
I am 53 but still alive


----------



## GillRuss (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm 65 and husband 66 - tat should raise the average a bit !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 24, 2009)

Joan 67 myself 66  Our Motorhome is 17


----------



## rach82 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Average so far....*

Average so far is.........

*50.6*


----------



## Slim (Oct 24, 2009)

59.....for another couple of months


----------



## bigboack (Oct 25, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Average so far is.........
> 
> *50.6*



Gosh Rach. I thought you were too busy with starting a new business to work this out, obviously my little message earlier on in the week has cheered you up.Thanks for the input all the same. Watch out for those Witches next week, I saw some fly over head last night going Pendle way or was it the Police helicopter not sure now,Thats why im going to Hayfield next week dont like spooky people, especially knocking on my door driving the poor puppy mad.


----------



## wildman (Oct 25, 2009)

62 going on 230


----------



## Cowly (Oct 25, 2009)

Lost count after 40, but the kids say i am 64 ........ and that's in cat years !!!


----------



## Belgian (Oct 25, 2009)

50,6 ! 
Then I'm a little overaged 
Remember: 'Wilders don't die; they only drove away...'
But youngsters go on, it's your turn now to hit the road


----------



## Mick H (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm 65 and so is my wife.

Mick H.


----------



## frostybow (Oct 25, 2009)

hi everyone Im 37 the wife is 42


----------



## ianandjo (Oct 25, 2009)

30      and       33


----------



## mlynnf50 (Oct 27, 2009)

Iam as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth....... Does that help?

But really 25 x 2 add 5 and add 2 x 2... but feel 16 still hubby 51


----------



## petercheason (Oct 27, 2009)

*Mad people*

I am catching up on all the useful stuff on here and I started reading this post (again) and I have concluded (as I sit in the sun outside my loyal  Fiat ducatto eldiss tin house ) that we are all yes ALL as daft as a box of frogs ...but I like you


----------



## bigboack (Oct 27, 2009)

*Frogs.*



petercheason said:


> I am catching up on all the useful stuff on here and I started reading this post (again) and I have concluded (as I sit in the sun outside my loyal  Fiat ducatto eldiss tin house ) that we are all yes ALL as daft as a box of frogs ...but I like you



Croak ribbitt.


----------



## bigboack (Oct 27, 2009)

frostybow said:


> hi everyone im 37 the wife is 42 :d



toyboy


----------



## quicksam (Oct 27, 2009)

*Age*

Another 61er here.


----------



## reggaj (Oct 27, 2009)

Down a tad   32


----------



## caoimhin (Oct 28, 2009)

Fifty eight and my wife is fifty two.


----------



## petercheason (Oct 28, 2009)

*sorry to be pedantic bigboak*



bigboack said:


> Croak ribbitt.



but I said FROGS not Rabbits ...must be as deaf as me !!!


----------



## Horwendil (Oct 28, 2009)

56 and have all my own teeth.
Bought and paid for


----------



## hake (Oct 28, 2009)

This could seriously damage the average age,have just recieved a telegram from Buck House and dont think its the knighthood.


----------



## rattusnq (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys i,m 47, wife 42


----------



## nowadays (Oct 28, 2009)

36 going on 14


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 6, 2009)

34 and 3 days


----------



## Ian Jenner (Nov 6, 2009)

i beat you all so far.age 66,but feel i am still only 35! been motorhoming for 10 years,since the tent fell apart.


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 6, 2009)

Ian Jenner said:


> i beat you all so far.age 66,but feel i am still only 35! been motorhoming for 10 years,since the tent fell apart.



 Tent ... Thats one thing Id never go back to


----------



## kell (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm forty-ten, I'll be forty-eleven in 10 days time.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 7, 2009)

I am 67 and still going strong. Every winter we fly somewhere in Asia for 3/4 months bag packing. Every European summer, for 3/4 months we are in our Motorhome hitting the beaches of Spain and Portugal. My wife is also 67, and she keeps up with me.


----------



## rodent (Nov 7, 2009)

*age*

I am 70  and my wife is 66 and we tour abroad all year


----------



## Dust (Nov 7, 2009)

41 (me) and 44 (her).

True , she does look 10 years younger than me, but I make up for it by acting 10 years older than her.

Sprog is 7, if that helps the average?


----------



## Teffy (Nov 7, 2009)

*Older ones*

This is interesting - nice to see how many of you are in your sixties like me! I'm 64 but my beastly toyboy husband is only 58 and hasn't the gentlemanly decency to lie about it. The greyhound is 6 and don't know how old the terrier is, they are both rescue dogs. Let's hear it for the oldies!


----------



## baldeagle690 (Nov 8, 2009)

45 and 43 and still too many toys


----------



## parky (Nov 8, 2009)

hi all
38 and 36 here, but the kids are 8 and 2 (start them young!)


----------



## johnnyrotten (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 68 and the better half is 67


----------



## uglybob23 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm 25 and so is the lass. Looking forward to retiring - just another 40 years to go! 

What's the average at now?

Bob


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2009)

hake said:


> This could seriously damage the average age,have just recieved a telegram from Buck House and dont think its the knighthood.




Come on Hake who are you trying to kid - take another look at your profile - or is that another wishfull thinking. 

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2009)

uglybob23 said:


> I'm 25 and so is the lass. Looking forward to retiring -just another 40 years to go!
> 
> What's the average at now?
> 
> Bob



40 years to go eh - not if the government has it way, it will be more like 75 


John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2009)

topsy75 said:


> 32 here, just had to find me passport to work it out! is it too early to forget how old you are??? the van is 34 though...




Just read "Travel with Topsy " blog - congratulations to all of you, well worth the effort you all put in for the outcome achieved.

John (Guernsey Donkey)



Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## fiftysomething (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 51, he's 52.

Think I've aged him in the last few months though!!


----------



## ajs (Nov 11, 2009)

fiftysomething said:


> I'm 51, he's 52.
> 
> Think I've aged him in the last few months though!!


 

yes.. we know all about you pre menopausal women

_btw.. can you come and put 10 years on me please_ 




regards 


aj


----------



## olpoll (Nov 11, 2009)

42  still waiting for my first motor home (next week hopefully)  thats what the bank manager told me


----------



## coley (Nov 11, 2009)

*coley*

i am 62 grey haired probably caused by hymer u*


----------



## montpinchon (Nov 11, 2009)

63 & 55 ...


----------



## fiftysomething (Nov 12, 2009)

_btw.. can you come and put 10 years on me please_ 




regards 


aj[/QUOTE]



Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## bcsouthion (Nov 15, 2009)

Brian,63 years young,new member.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 15, 2009)

bcsouthion said:


> Brian,63 years young,new member.



Hi Brian and welcome to the site, if you like you can tell all us nosy parkers a little about yourself on new members forum:
New Members Introduce Yourself - Wild Camping for Motorhomes

John (Guernsy Donkey)

Pic:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Norris (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm 21. But when I look in the mirror there is this old geezer of about 60 lookin at me!! It is raining so I can't go out Paragliding, my hang glider is at my mates house, I can't be bothered to get the Kayak out, my mountain bike has a puncture so it looks like I'm goin rollerbladin again!!


----------



## upmarkethippy (Nov 16, 2009)

*old as you feel!!!!!!!*

I am 34, and the other half, well she'll kill me for saying, she's 52.
Also have two dogs, ones 14 and the other is 5. 
So whats that done for the average????


----------



## dyb (Nov 16, 2009)

25, first post 

stayed in dungeness last night thanks to this website, thank you


----------



## tattie22 (Nov 16, 2009)

We are 52 and 45


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 16, 2009)

upmarkethippy said:


> I am 34, and the other half, well she'll kill me for saying, she's 52.
> Also have two dogs, ones 14 and the other is 5.
> So whats that done for the average????



  Old as you feel? I thought the saying was as old as the woman you're feeling, now that's aged you a wee bit.


----------



## colpot (Nov 16, 2009)

I am celebrating 50 years in January, and Mrs Colpot is 39 and holding


----------



## stoneroller (Nov 16, 2009)

I'am 48 tother half 46.
But feel like a kid with a new toy since getting the motorhome.


----------



## jeeperz0 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Me!*

I'm 57, but she is 51 !!!

The dog is only 3 tho !!


----------



## cardnailer (Nov 18, 2009)

Just joined tonight,saw the thread and decided to bump up the average
I'm 75
Other half 60
Motorhome 2
Stu.


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 19, 2009)

cardnailer said:


> Just joined tonight,saw the thread and decided to bump up the average
> I'm 75
> Other half 60
> Motorhome 2
> Stu.


Hi, welcome to the site, we need more Yorkies, the Lancs are gaining on us.
Cheers, pete


----------



## rach82 (Nov 19, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Hi, welcome to the site, we need more Yorkies, the Lancs are gaining on us.
> Cheers, pete




Oh zeezee - whats wrong with us Lancs!!!

Anyway you lazy bu**ers - who is adding it up next - Ive done my bit


----------



## bigboack (Nov 19, 2009)

cardnailer said:


> Just joined tonight,saw the thread and decided to bump up the average
> I'm 75
> Other half 60
> Motorhome 2
> Stu.



Cardnailer welcome to the site, This is my thread now hows your maths, We need an update to this thread,


----------



## Kris (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi
I was 54 in April and getting younger every day!


----------

